# Adenosine nuclear



## bhong

Hi to all,
  I would like to ask on how do we code Adenosine Nuclear Stress test?
does it  come with sets of CPT codes to be billed, or just a single code will do. i did have searched a 78464 and 78465 which i don't know if it's the right code for it,and i also seen a lot of CPT combination codes for different cardiology procedure, i need your opinion on this matter,and i do hope that you guy's will guide me in getting the right code. Thank you in advance. 

GOD BLESS


----------



## jgf-CPC

When the nuclear medicine test includes exercise/pharmacological stress, list the appropriate code(s) from the 93015-93018 series to report the stress test (see policy CV-004). CPT code 93015 may be billed with the nuclear codes if the study is performed in an office or freestanding clinic. For in-hospital or hospital outpatient studies, only the professional portion(s) of the stress test (codes 93016 and 93018) may be billed.
Use the appropriate CPT-4 code that describes what type of imaging has been performed.
Codes 78460-78469 describe the characteristics of each type of test, including whether it is a single study or multiple studies. CPT-4 codes 78478 or 78480 describe additions to the above studies and, when performed, can be billed in addition to the above studies. Also include the J code for the adenosine.


----------



## bhong

Thank you Jackie for that wonderful opinion. If an going to use the set's of code it will be;
93015 - 93018
78460 - 78469
78478 - 78480
J code for adenosine

I do appreciate your help on this, please help me understand it more...
again Thank you.

God Bless


----------



## vimalkumar

*Admistration code with adenosine test or adenosine and thallium test*



jgf-CPC said:


> When the nuclear medicine test includes exercise/pharmacological stress, list the appropriate code(s) from the 93015-93018 series to report the stress test (see policy CV-004). CPT code 93015 may be billed with the nuclear codes if the study is performed in an office or freestanding clinic. For in-hospital or hospital outpatient studies, only the professional portion(s) of the stress test (codes 93016 and 93018) may be billed.
> Use the appropriate CPT-4 code that describes what type of imaging has been performed.
> Codes 78460-78469 describe the characteristics of each type of test, including whether it is a single study or multiple studies. CPT-4 codes 78478 or 78480 describe additions to the above studies and, when performed, can be billed in addition to the above studies. Also include the J code for the adenosine.




Hi Jackie,

should i use administration code along with these codes?

Dorwin


----------

